# Oak Knoll Farms - My New Journey



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 22, 2020)

@Oakknollfarms 

So, this is all new to me. Having grown up with beef cattle and race horses, I never expected to inherit my family farm. It didn’t have a house on it, so I built a tiny house on wheels and put it out here as a place to stay while I was here getting this beautiful place all cleaned back up after my Dad let it get over grown. I was only here a week out of every month.

And then I never expected to follow that a few years later with a divorce......

And even more unexpected was to acquire a bottle baby Nigerian Dwarf, named Chip, who had been rejected by his mother. This decision quickly became 2 goats...... the second of which is Dale, his brother, once he is weaned, since I discovered that they don’t do well as a single. My friend, who has a farm, gave them both to me because she knew that I would take really good care of Chip, and Chip kinda fell in love with me when I was visiting.

Then 2 weeks later, the same farm gave me my first 4 hens.....

I had decided when I moved out here that I wanted to start my homestead and become more self sufficient, but I certainly hadn’t intended to start with the goats AND chickens. All within 2 weeks of moving out here....... AND all before I had found a job! 😳. Scary, but it’s given me the chance to build a chicken coop and the goat enclosure and get things ready before I am working again. 

So, here I am, the Accidental Homesteader. Starting this crazy journey. And I love it.....

I also woke up to find my bottle baby very, very sick with pneumonia this morning. So prayers for his speedy recovery. I love this little guy and am lucky enough to have an awesome Vet that let me bring him to her house on a Sunday, no less.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2020)

Hope your baby gets better!  Nothing better than an awesome vet - sounds like she's a keeper!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Well...very great start to a new life..new WAY of life and your new journal!!  I’ll definitely be reading!!  I’m really sorry to hear that little Chip is sick..what a scarey thing to deal with..on your first goat...I’m really glad, too, that you have a nice vet...that makes all the difference in the world!!  Can we see pictures of your land and chickens?  What breed?  Are they laying?  I have 36 hens and two cockerels.  They lay very good for me!!  I sell my eggs.  I’m starting a hatch on Wednesday with an incubator..and two hens want to go broody really bad!  I stole their eggs today because we’re getting a lot of snow tonight so I want them in the coop.  But, next week I’ll let them set..more chicks!! 😀❤️👍🐣


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 22, 2020)

Pics of Chip & Dale, the farm, and the ladies. They are red comets and I love how they talk to me when I go outside. They didn’t stress out from the move at all and have been laying for me every day since the morning after I brought them home. This week, I plan on opening up their coop to let them start free ranging (I’ve got about 70 acres out here and I’m a good long ways off the main road).

I want to add Ameracaunas and Wyandotte’s next year. Eventually selling eggs and chicks and fertilized eggs.  I’ve got an old horse barn that I want to turn into a giant chicken coop with runs for each breed and may even look into breed preservation for some of the more endangered breeds. 

I’m also planning to stud the boys at the farm that they came from (with non-related females, of course) and eventually grow my own herd here as well..... to sell as well as milk.

Then I plan on adding the bees. I’ve also been planting as well. A plum tree and herbs to start and later I want to add apples and peaches, cherries and pecan trees.

I’ve got the plan, it just might take me a few years to implement it. But living in a tiny house leaves me lots of time and (lack of space) to be outside.

Not a bad start for just a few weeks of being here. Some days I think I it off more than I can chew. Other days I think I’m super woman and can do it all. Now...... where did I put that cape?


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Beautiful pics! So glad you have a pup to accompany you on this journey. You have an amazing plan.  You’ve got this! I look forward to following along.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

So, Chip has the black face, and Dale the white?  Beautiful scenery!!  You have a great plan...I’m the same way with our farm..we dove right in and all of it happened in a year!  It’s been a crazy ride!!  It started as a hobby farm, now it’s turned into a business!!  I love it..it’s a passion!!  I can’t wait to keep reading!!


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep!  Chip with the black face and Dale with the White...... and I can’t believe I forgot to mention my Smooshy Labrador, Angus. He’s my partner in crime, love of my life, protector of the farm, master ball fetcher and Daddy of Goats 🤣. He’s only met the ladies through the coop fencing, but I haven’t had any problems with any species that I introduce him to, so I’m sure he’ll be great with them as well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Oakknollfarms said:


> Yep!  Chip with the black face and Dale with the White...... and I can’t believe I forgot to mention my Smooshy Labrador, Angus. He’s my partner in crime, love of my life, protector of the farm, master ball fetcher and Daddy of Goats 🤣. He’s only met the ladies through the coop fencing, but I haven’t had any problems with any species that I introduce him to, so I’m sure he’ll be great with them as well.


My son has a 2 yr old choc lab...he’s a big baby, by big I mean, like 107 lbs!!  He’s even afraid of my kids!!  But he does hurt any of my animals!!


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My son has a 2 yr old choc lab...he’s a big baby, by big I mean, like 107 lbs!!  He’s even afraid of my kids!!  But he does hurt any of my animals!!


Labs are such amazing dogs 🥰


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 23, 2020)

Miss @Oakknollfarms,

Thank you for starting this journal!  This way we can all follow along with you on your journey!  You have a beautiful place.  How many acres are cleared and how many are woods?  Tell us more about yourself and your plans and dreams.  That way, the folks who have done what you are dreaming of can guide you along, and others like me can dream with you!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 23, 2020)

My crazy plan is listed above. I haven’t gotten any more detailed than that, and I just dove on in head first 🤣

The farm is about 67 acres. On 5 I have some old barns in need of repair, my tiny house, the first goat enclosure and chicken coop and the family cemetery. There’s about 20 of it wooded and the rest open. Right now I have a wonderful farmer who leases the open fields for soy beans and hay. I’m going to take some of that back to extend the goat enclosure when I add my doelings. Right now, I have Chip & Dale’s enclosure just behind my tiny house, so I can hear them if anything goes awry.

The chickens are right next to that. Currently in just a coop, but I plan to let them free range since I’m far enough off the road and eventually build them a chicken run. My old horse barn will eventually be converted into a giant coop so I can have coops and runs for each species of bird, as I plan on eventually getting into selling chicks and fertilized eggs, and hopefully have some declining breeds to help preservation efforts.

I am open to any an all ideas/suggestions and n what the neat next steps are, the order I need to do things, all of it. I’m in the deep end by myself, learning how to swim (or tread water, lol).


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 23, 2020)

I can hardly believe all the responses and encouragement I’ve received in just a few days. It really means a lot, as most people think I’m in over my head. Y’all are really great and I look forward to sharing this journey with you. 🥰❣️🐓🐐🐾


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 23, 2020)

Few people (outside of BYH!) understand the joys of working your land and caring for animals (my husband certainly doesn’t!). I retired a few years ago from a suburb of HOUSTON! No farm knowledge or experience at all. I now have 17 Nigerian goats (plus my last doe is due any day now!), 40ish chickens, three Barbados lambs, 5 pigs (3 Kunekune and 2 pot belly). 10 Muscovy ducklings, and three LGDs. I’m just a “hobby farm”. Still formulating what I want to do from here.

One thought: since you are solo in this awesome endeavor, I’d get to know people at the closest feed/supply store. You can meet people who will likely be happy to earn some cash on the side to help you with heavy jobs. Better than Craigslist!  Local 4H groups may know some students who could help out, too, depending on the situation. @Xerocles has had some neat ideas on building things without a helper, and I’m sure others will have more ideas as well.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank you!  I’ve got awesome friends that have helped me clear & clean up some of the land, and build the goats enclosure. My best friends son is always eager to spend a day at “the farm” and helps with a lot of stuff. I don’t have much building knowledge so I’m learning as I go. I’ve followed both you, and Xerocles as well. I appreciate the tips!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 23, 2020)

I was raised on a farm and I definitely jumped in with both feet when I started my own little acreage. I don’t really regret it, don’t feel like I was in over my head with the animals themselves, but I do wish that I’d started slower so that I could’ve had better housing and fencing to start with. 
I became a master at putting together quick and temporary housing for my rapid expansion, but the problem with that is the predators I had in the area had no problems ripping through it as quickly as I built it.
I eventually got pretty much wiped out. The timing of it worked out for me, but it was devastating. When I started back up, I definitely invested more in infrastructure which, thankfully, has been holding up for me.
So, there’s my two cents - hope they help a bit


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 23, 2020)

We are known to each other as ‘enablers’...lol...but..it’s awesome!!  My hubby and I jumped wayyy in by buying out 3farms...we were sort of clueless...these people have helped me every step of the way...and still are!!  I would be in so much doggy dooo if I didn’t find this forum!!  And, yes, the more you add, the more info we can give....the more details, etc!!  My chickens are free range now.  At first they were not, because I was worried they would hurt my 43 ducks...but, i let my pullets free range and no ducks got hurt, so then I let the others out....the chickens are soo much happier!  Don’t get me wrong...they had a huge play area, as we called it...and we used to change the fencing about once a week to give them new grass.....but, now they roam our fields, eat the hay, etc...I haven’t lost one..knock wood.  I did lose a few ducks.  I definitely recommend a couple roosters, depending on how many hens you have.  I have 36 hens, 2 Roos.   The ratio is good, and they are great at keeping predators away!!  But, they might need some saddles, I have a few ladies with some torn up backs......I’m in the process of, hand-stitching a saddle..but, I don’t have the elastic right now!  Ugh!  My goats are actually free range too! Yep!  If you put one on a , dog tie down, what ever, the others won’t leave.  My goats then learned a natural boundary!!  Apparently many goats can do this.  If they ever try to stray, I yell...they go back.  At night they go back in the barn/pen.  I was worried when I bought new goats and my moms kidded that’s they all wouldn’t learn from the ones I had...no worries there!!  They learned licity split!  Plus, you can leash train them!  Mine love to see me pull out the leashes!  It’s silly really, because I don’t take them anywhere they aren’t allowed to go.  But, I’m teaching them because I sell the milk, and some stores want me to bring my animals down for custome appreciation day.  I figured if they know how to handle a leash it will make it easier.  Goats are much easier on a leash than a puppy!!


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We are known to each other as ‘enablers’...lol...but..it’s awesome!!  My hubby and I jumped wayyy in by buying out 3farms...we were sort of clueless...these people have helped me every step of the way...and still are!!  I would be in so much doggy dooo if I didn’t find this forum!!  And, yes, the more you add, the more info we can give....the more details, etc!!  My chickens are free range now.  At first they were not, because I was worried they would hurt my 43 ducks...but, i let my pullets free range and no ducks got hurt, so then I let the others out....the chickens are soo much happier!  Don’t get me wrong...they had a huge play area, as we called it...and we used to change the fencing about once a week to give them new grass.....but, now they roam our fields, eat the hay, etc...I haven’t lost one..knock wood.  I did lose a few ducks.  I definitely recommend a couple roosters, depending on how many hens you have.  I have 36 hens, 2 Roos.   The ratio is good, and they are great at keeping predators away!!  But, they might need some saddles, I have a few ladies with some torn up backs......I’m in the process of, hand-stitching a saddle..but, I don’t have the elastic right now! Ugh! My goats are actually free range too! Yep! If you put one on a , dog tie down, what ever, the others won’t leave. My goats then learned a natural boundary!! Apparently many goats can do this. If they ever try to stray, I yell...they go back. At night they go back in the barn/pen. I was worried when I bought new goats and my moms kidded that’s they all wouldn’t learn from the ones I had...no worries there!! They learned licity split! Plus, you can leash train them! Mine love to see me pull out the leashes! It’s silly really, because I don’t take them anywhere they aren’t allowed to go. But, I’m teaching them because I sell the milk, and some stores want me to bring my animals down for custome appreciation day. I figured if they know how to handle a leash it will make it easier. Goats are much easier on a leash than a puppy!!


THIS!!!!!  I’ve got a few areas that I need the goats to help me clean up, and this was super helpful!  Once Chippy gets back to rights we are going to start with the leash training. He might be my problem child though, as he gets MAD if I try and walk away from him. I have been working on boundaries as much as I can the past few days. Not letting him jump, etc. He’s finally starting to feel better and it literally bouncing off the walls of his crate to play, but I know how serious pneumonia is, so I let him out to potty and stretch his legs some, and right back in he goes to warm back up and rest. Don’t wanna take any chances with the little guy. I almost lost him Sunday. I would’ve if the vet hadn’t let me bring him to her house.

On another note....  I GOT A JOB TODAY!!!!!!  With Amazon, and only part time, but with the world going to hell in a hand basket right now, I’m just going to count my blessings. Chippy expressed his feelings about Momma leaving for a few hours a day by promptly peeing all over my new hire paperwork 🤦🏻‍♀️.  Seriously thought I was done with the “dog ate my homework” excuses when I finished school 🤣


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve been doing tons of planning, getting ready to finish the fencing on the goat enclosure & planning my chicken runs. Even got their paddock seeded and covered with straw to get get it growing before the need it. Taking full advantage of this social distancing. I’ll post a video and a couple of pictures below.

Also, my newly planted Sugar Plum tree actually has a plum on it!!  It’s planted where the last of my grandfathers fruit trees came down, so I like to think that’s his way of sending me his approval. I am ever mindful of all the hard work that he put into this place,  and think about him every time I add to the homestead. That tree (and all future fruit/nut trees) are planted in his memory.

Chippy (the baby goat) is definitely back to rights after a bout of pneumonia and sepsis. And is in love with my rosemary plants. I knew any goat of mine would have impeccable tastes.

Let me know what y’all think about the enclosure and planned chicken runs. I’m always down for some experienced advise. (Note: for now, I want to avoid extending out into the pasture in the video, until I add doelings to my herd in a year or two. That field is currently used by my lease farmer for hay and I want to keep everyone pretty close to the barns and my house at the moment).

Just found out I can’t post videos, so I’ll take some pics. Picture 1 is of the goat enclosure (re-using an old dog kennel as a secure/safe place to close them up at night since they’ll be small). Picture 2 is where I’ll be moving the coop to (against the back of the dog kennel), and enclosing a 30x30 run for them. Picture 3 is I’ve my planned 2nd chicken run, going down to the pole barn.  Going to make the chicken runs from cattle panels and T posts so that I can move/adjust/expand as needed without a second set of hands. Picture 4 is for cuteness - Chippy and his favorite rosemary plant. Picture 5 is my 1st plum off my plum tree. ❣️🐐🐓🐾🌳❣️


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Today I started leash training Chippy. If anyone could’ve seen me, with a lab on one leash and a goat on another, their suspicions that this girl has lost her marbles would’ve been confirmed. So glad I live way off the road and don’t have neighbors. 🤣


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 30, 2020)

Love your efforts and plans.  Since I have goats & chickens (among other things)  I will mention this....chickens can go right thru cattle panels.   You have some large hens, so some extra fence on bottom few feet will help with that.   Next, a goat will kill a young fruit tree quickly.   They will eat all leaves they can reach -- and full sized ones can stand up on hind feet to reach about 6' up -- plus the young bark is so good!!  yep, be aware.   I've spent a LOT on trees.   Alas, your bushes are not safe either.   Oh, chickens will eat all the blueberries, etc.   Yeah...fence, fence, fence.        BUT the chickens are good with actual trees.  

I'm in VA, too.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Luckily the goats will be kept far from my fruit trees. I was already warned about that. And good lord, is there NOTHING that they won’t try to eat?  Except goat pellets. Apparently those he doesn’t have any interest in..... but everything else from cedar chips to shoes are in the menu 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 13, 2020)

So it’s been a hot minute since I’ve had the chance to Journal, and man, oh, man, have there been lots of things.

I finished the goat enclosure, feed station and “jungle gym”. Dale came out to live at the farm and Chippy moved outside to be a “real goat”. Although every morning, I let him out and we have a morning routine. I drink coffee in my lawn chair, he either grazes in the field, or naps in my lap. Dale is coming around, he still won’t let me touch him yet, but I can get him up for the night and I finally got him to eat an animal cracker.

I finished my chicken run. Finished as in its functional, I still need to run the deer netting from the fence to the trees so the hawks can’t get in.

I spread the remaining gravel and made another parking spot next to “Jack” (my truck). I planted some more mint and strawberries, and made a new flower bed (ran out of mulch to finish it off).

And then....... my feed store got in chicks! Since Chippy wasn’t living in the living room, I had room for a brooder. I picked up 4 Ameraucana pullets (I hope..... they’re supposed to be) to raise to add to my laying flock. I want a rainbow of colors. I figure I’ll add colorful layers to my mixed laying flock each year, but next year I’ve decided to start raising Faverolles. I saw a Roo and fell in love, then saw that they are on the Threatened list of heritage breeds, and that sealed the deal.

Lots of pictures, and lots more done that I know I’m forgetting, but this quarantine has been very good to me, as far as introspection, healing and the ability to get all this done. I am in no way downplaying the severity of this situation, I’m just choosing to make some good come out of it. None of this existed a month ago. Now my Homestead has a start.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 13, 2020)

You have been busy!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 13, 2020)

It is looking great, you certainly  have been busy and the progress is showing, you should give yourself a pat on the back for a job well done


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 13, 2020)

It's looking good! Are you making a garden spot under that tree by your parking area?


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> It's looking good! Are you making a garden spot under that tree by your parking area?



No, the garden area will be behind the barns (not in view). It’s where my papaw always had his at 🙂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 14, 2020)

Miss @Oakknollfarms, are you having to do of this work by yourself or did you get someone to help?  Either way, you have gotten a lot done!  I hope you can get some rest.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Oakknollfarms, are you having to do of this work by yourself or did you get someone to help?  Either way, you have gotten a lot done!  I hope you can get some rest.



I got help running the goat fence (take two sets of hands to stretch the wire) & hired my best friends son to come dig the fence post holes. The extra parking space, chicken run, trellis, gate, goat jungle gym & feeding station & flower bed I did by myself.

Setting the posts for my clothesline today, then hanging the deer netting over my chicken run.  Maybe tomorrow I’ll venture out for more mulch. Gotta love curbside pick up!

No rest for the wicked! 🤣


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 14, 2020)

Oakknollfarms said:


> No, the garden area will be behind the barns (not in view). It’s where my papaw always had his at 🙂



With the mulch it looked like you might be planning a perennial shade garden.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> With the mulch it looked like you might be planning a perennial shade garden.



Im just making the bed, had no clue how I’m going to use it 🤣. I’m sure I’ll fill it eventually. I thought you meant my vegetable garden. 🤣❣️


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 21, 2020)

Miss @Oakknollfarms,

Just checking to see what you have been up to lately...

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 21, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Oakknollfarms,
> 
> Just checking to see what you have been up to lately...
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



Hey there!  Just settling in to life, really. Feeding critters, finding my happy place in this Spring. Planting some stuff in the new flower beds, marveling at how fast these baby chicks grow.  This place has magic. I swear it. 🙂


----------



## Grant (Apr 21, 2020)

Great start to your new life.  Congrats on all you've done.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 22, 2020)

Picked up a new chicken tractor this past week. I was thinking of using it as a way to introduce my new Peeps to the ladies once they’re ready to move outside. Are there Pro’s/Con’s to just letting each set of 4 birds have their own coop in the same run?


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 22, 2020)

That's a good looking unit.
Two coops in the same run should be fine, but naturally they aren't going to stay in their designated spots. It wouldn't surprise me if they all picked one to crowd into.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Apr 22, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That's a good looking unit.
> Two coops in the same run should be fine, but naturally they aren't going to stay in their designated spots. It wouldn't surprise me if they all picked one to crowd into.


My main coop says that it’s for 6-8 birds, and currently only has 4. Looking at it, I’d hate to think of 8 in there, but I suppose it would only be at night anyway. They’re loose in their run all day long.

Its my first year raising chicks, so I wanted a safe, enclosed way to get them moved outside, and integrated with the girls in a few weeks. Next year, I hope to be set up to brood outside in a coop. Between bottle baby goats and Peeps, it’d be nice to have my living room back.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 22, 2020)

Once they pick a coop, just use the other one for a broody hen for chicks next year and you’re all set  (Also nice to have a spare spot for separating if needed, anyway.)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 10, 2020)

OK, Miss @Oakknollfarms,

You can't just come on this forum, bless us with your presence, get us all interested in your journey, and then disappear on us.  It's not fair! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Oakknollfarms (May 18, 2020)

Well, once again, it seems that I lost a few days (or weeks) in this quarantine. I swear, I’m becoming completely feral out here, but it’s led to loads of projects being done.

I made three new raised garden beds and got all my herbs planted. Next up are the blueberries and strawberries and cherry bushes. And got one of my stalls cleaned out/cleaned up and turned into my feed/hay/straw/storage area and it helped clean up the barn area nicely. My uncle got the road scraped for me in preparation for the rock to be delivered this week and I got the last of the last load of gravel spread yesterday around the parking area at the barns

I picked up a new zero turn mower so I can keep this place manicured like my papaw used to. That’s been a real hoot learning how to drive it (the controls are counter intuitive to me), but the place looks GREAT.

The baby peeps can fly now, and I’ve taken the brooder plate out in preparation for them to move to the new coop next weekend. I have a chicken tractor inside of my chicken run for them so that the adult ladies can get acclimated to them. Pecking order is real. I had no idea chickens were such bullies!

Aaaaaaaaaaand, chicken math happened to me. Again 🤦🏻‍♀️ I went with a friend to a local Olive Egger breeder to check out her set up and network, and help my friend pick out her chicks. Well, as I was leaning on the fence, this dark slate blue beauty flew up, landed on my arm, snuggled in under my chin and proceeded to go to sleep. I looked at her owner and said....... “well, I reckon we’re just gonna call this one mine?” She’s the sweetest little thing.

I’m making progress with Dale. My goat’s (Chippy’s) goat. I can finally pet him during feeding times and he runs to the gate wagging his tail. Baby steps. Thinking of wethering Dale and leaving Chippy intact for breeding since he’s such a social little thing and easy to handle.

Also tossing around the idea of starting a community garden and monthly farmers market out here on the farm. I’ve got the perfect stretch of driveway and field to line with farmers tents. I’ve always tried to support local as much as possible, but after the supply chain broke down to grocery stores, I feel even more strongly about it now.

I have been loving this recluse-like life, but I am super excited to start my new job this coming Friday. I need some human interaction before I start barking. Or peeping. Or bleating. 🤣

I hope everyone is well. I’ve got a rainy week ahead of me, so I hope to catch up on some posts on the forum.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (May 18, 2020)

Oh!!  And BEES!!!!  A life long dream came true and I got to spend the day with a local beekeeper doing hive maintenance and learning. Next year, I’ll be starting my first hive!

Forgot to add pics to my last post. Not enough coffee yet, on the rainy, lazy day........


----------



## Oakknollfarms (May 18, 2020)

More pics from my “missing time” 🤣


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (May 18, 2020)

Congratulations on an amazing amount of progress! This life suits you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 19, 2020)

Miss @Oakknollfarms,

    So great to have you back on the forums!  I have missed you!  Thanks for bringing us all up to speed on what has happened since your last postings.  And thanks so much for the pictures!  As you probably know, we all LOVE pictures! 

    I hope your new job goes well.  Please keep us up-to-date.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Jun 1, 2020)

Been another busy week. Got the driveway regravelled and some new outdoor fire pit furniture (all cleaned up and painted cheery blue).

Got a salad greens bed planted. And a water melon, lol. I swore only annuals and trees this year, but I was gifted a great mesclun mix seed pack and couldn’t help myself.

Snake adventures the other morning. Foiled by deer netting. They were untangled and set free.

Other than that, just livin’ the dream 🙃. I did take a day off and explored Skyline Drive with my best friend this weekend. Planning camping trips and day hikes in my dreams......


----------



## chickens really (Jun 1, 2020)

Very interesting journal. I'll be reading..👍🤠🐐


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Jun 21, 2020)

So, I did a thing yesterday. I wasn’t *exactly* in the market for a Rooster. I also wasn’t exactly NOT in the market. I’d been tossing around the idea Of picking up a fella for my flock, but he had to be the “right one”. Like with most things critter related in my life, my pets usually come to me.

I went to my first livestock swap with a girlfriend to go see some silkies. She was looking into adding a breeding pair to her flock. I loved that place. I got to see so many new things and breeds in person. A very cool experience.

I was looking at all the handsome Roo’s and noticed this man buying up every massive, spurred Rooster at the swap. He was carrying them by their feet and the lady and kids in his company never made eye contact or spoke to anyone the whole day. I can’t say exactly what he was doing with these guys, but he only bought the largest and meanest and biggest spurred he could find and it set off my alarm bells. I’m not an alarmist, but when the hair on the back of my neck stands on end, I. Listen. Always. 

So, I’m talking to this lady, admiring this gorgeous, blonde, MASSIVE Fabio of a Roo when this guy walks up and starts asking if he’s available too.Without thinking, I turned around and said “He’s mine” and handed the woman her money. Not. Today. Satan. Not on my watch. Whether it’s fighting or eating, THIS guy isn’t coming with you, buddy.

So now I have the biggest Rooster I’ve ever seen, and he’s still just a baby.

I introduced him to my adult ladies, and they were NOT happy. Ran him Ragged and chased him off. He even was picking up treats and dropping them in front of the ladies, like a perfect gentleman. He seemed super interested in the separation coop that I have my 11 week old Olive Egger and Ameracauna girls (he is an Olive Egger, but I was so flustered I forgot to ask what his cross or actual age was. He is not yet full grown, though).

I said a prayerpicked him up and dropped him in with my younger girls and he walked right to them and laid down in the middle and I swear he narrowed his eyes in contentment. He is literally 3-4 times their size, and it’s freaking adorable.

I figure in a couple weeks, I’ll reintroduce EVERYONE to the ladies at one time. They weren’t a fan of the younger ladies the first time I let them out to roam, either. Maybe lock up the 4 adults for a few days while I let my new 6 have run of the coop. Maybe I can help shake up the pecking order enough.

My older ladies go in to free range with my goats every day. I could move one coop into the goat pasture for the adults and let my new flock have run if the current run?  Thoughts/advice??

Side notes: learned how to trim goat hooves over the past week. Sweet Chippy just lays there and let’s me do whatever I want. Dale the Feral is a bit of a Struggle Snuggle, but I’ll take my snuggles with him however I can get them. I don’t get many, but he will eat from my hand now and he doesn’t run away from Angus the FarmDog anymore, at least. Progress.

The ladies have been out exploring the run while the adults girls have been grazing with the goats. It’s a bit difficult to catch them up at night and get them back into their coop though, and Chippy just lives “helping” me feed the ladies 🤣

FarmLife ❣️🐓🐾🐐❣️  I wouldn’t trade this for Love or Money.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Jun 21, 2020)

Ha!  And I just noticed that my new “status” on here is “Overrun with Beasties” 🤣. How appropriate. On February 14th, when I moved permanently back out here to the Farm, I had exactly one Beastie. My Big, Sweet, Smooshy Dog, Angus.

4 Months later, I’ve got 10 Chickens, 2 Goats and my Boy. I am officially the crazy farm animal lady. That, too, I wouldn’t trade for love or money. ❣️


----------



## chickens really (Jun 21, 2020)

That's awesome you saved his life. I'd do as you planned too. Move the older hens and have him with the Pullets. He looks like a Brahma cross Cockerel. Possibly 6 months old and still getting his tail feathers. Loved all your pictures. 👍😀


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Aug 10, 2020)

This New Years, I jokingly posted a meme about my resolution being to become completely feral.... I had no idea just how true that would become..... I swear I’ve gone 100% feral out here. I look up and a month and a half has gone by. 🤦🏻‍♀️  Feral and moving at warp speed. Life’s settling in to a rhythm, but this heat has been killing my workout. When you live in a tiny house, your gym is outside. Yeah, I’m not doin’ it in 100 degrees. No thank you. The new job is going great. I’m really enjoying it. It’s the first time in years that I’ve worked full time outside of the home for anyone but myself. I had forgotten the balancing act between work and getting everything else done. It’s easier when you work for yourself and from home. Goals...... make this farm work for me so I can get back to only working for myself.

I was able to take a kayak trip recently around the Goodwin Islands near Yorktown. Such an amazing day, and I swear I thought about my Beasties all day long. Speaking of Beasties..... I’ve decided to get some fencing done and start boarding horses. Figure it’s the best way to make the land work for me and help get me self sufficient out here.

All the critters are doing well. And spoiled plum rotten, but I think I’m fixin’ to have to cull my first bird. Lancelot has turned into a complete jerk and I’ve taken to walking around the coop with a big stick. And he’s a sneaky jerk, too. Preferring to attack as I’m walking back to the gate. I’ve tried catching him & carrying him around, tried making friends with treats. Nothings working. A few days ago I caught him and confined him inside of a chicken tractor in the run. Partially to give him an attitude adjustment, partially because I knew I’d have kids over this weekend and didn’t trust him. I let him back out today, and he kept a respectful distance and didn’t give me any trouble. We shall see. He’s also taught the pullets to roost on the top of the goat house instead of the coop. We are all going feral out here 🤣. I’m having to catch everyone up and put them up each night again. I’m pretty sure I’ve done this once already....

Chippy & Dale are the silliest little things. Chippy is finally big enough that he can’t get his face through the fence, so he’s not getting stuck anymore. It. Was. Every. Stinkin’. Day. Sometimes twice. He is why we can’t have nice things. But, I do think I am over feeding them?  Advice?  6month old ND bucklings.... minerals/baking soda/Timothy hay out 24/7, large grassy paddock (that they don’t really graze on) and I’m feeding about 1/4 lb of grower pellets and a handful of sunflower seeds twice daily.  I always toss in any branch cuttings when I’m cleaning up the property. Chippy looks like he’s going to birth twins. Do they need The pellets at all?

I was planning some more raised beds and planting this year, but I think I’m Built-Out for the year. I may start a few more projects this fall/winter, but I’ve accomplished more out here in the past 6 months than I thought possible this year. Time to pause, regroup, get my healthy routines back to being routines, like the critters and the chores. Back to my yoga practice and meditation, otherwise, Super Woman might just burn out.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 10, 2020)

Be careful of the horse boarding.  Make sure you have a written agreement on everything you provide, what the owner is responsible for, EVERYTHING.  Make sure  you get paid up front for each month.  Many horse people are known for not paying bills.  I had horses, and was around alot of them as a younger person, so I can say this with knowledge and experience.  Many are just regular decent working people... but some are not. 
MAKE SURE YOU ARE INSURED.  Horse farms have certain exemptions for liabilities, but make sure you are covered.  
Are you experienced with horses?  I think you mentioned that your grandfather had horses, so I am assuming you are.  Realize they will eat the bark off the trees just like a goat,  they will graze the grass into the dirt if you are not careful and they don't have enough room.  They are real herd animals,,,,,and if you think chickens pecking orders are bad, watch for horses.  They can be worse. Some get along real good.... some just don't.  Injuries come from one having an attitude, and can come from just "horse play".  

Fences are very important, and getting their feet into woven wire fence can be a problem.  They will "ride down a fence " if they want out, or want something on the other side.....Many on this side of the blue ridge use the woven wire or horse wire with a board on the top.  That means posts every 8 feet so that the fencing boards can be nailed on the top.  Electric works for most once they are acclimated to it.... We grew up with barbed wire but to board a horse at a place with barbed wire is asking for a law suit. High tensile is okay if it is electrified;  but don't even run them in high tensile that is not electrified.  If they get a foot caught up, it can be a very horrible thing. Board fencing is terribly expensive.....

I am saying this from experience and from working at a boarding stable years ago when people were not so "sue crazy".  @Mini Horses  on this forum has mini horses, several retired animals, stallions and all.  She used to show.  They are more handleable due to their size.... but I am sure no less troublesome.  I had appaloosa's and a couple of 1/2 percheron geldings that I was training to pull logs and such, but had to sell when I had to move.  Kept my one old mare til she died, at 27.  But she was acclimated to the cattle and was happy being out "free" on pasture....retired.  

Good luck but be very careful.  One other thing to think about.  People with horses boarded there will also disturb your privacy.  Vehicles driving in and out, people there, all sorts of things.  Might be something for you to take into consideration.


----------



## Oakknollfarms (Aug 12, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Be careful of the horse boarding.  Make sure you have a written agreement on everything you provide, what the owner is responsible for, EVERYTHING.  Make sure  you get paid up front for each month.  Many horse people are known for not paying bills.  I had horses, and was around alot of them as a younger person, so I can say this with knowledge and experience.  Many are just regular decent working people... but some are not.
> MAKE SURE YOU ARE INSURED.  Horse farms have certain exemptions for liabilities, but make sure you are covered.
> Are you experienced with horses?  I think you mentioned that your grandfather had horses, so I am assuming you are.  Realize they will eat the bark off the trees just like a goat,  they will graze the grass into the dirt if you are not careful and they don't have enough room.  They are real herd animals,,,,,and if you think chickens pecking orders are bad, watch for horses.  They can be worse. Some get along real good.... some just don't.  Injuries come from one having an attitude, and can come from just "horse play".
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for al of the info!  It’s appreciated. There is so much to think about, but I also have to make the land work for me in order to keep and maintain it, so I have to do something to make it start generating a real income.  I probably neglected to say that I currently work for an equine boarding facility and have about 30+ years horse experience. 🙂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 21, 2020)

Miss @Oakknollfarms,

We have heard from you lately.  Do you not like me any more?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

